# WANTED: Eureka Olympus 75E



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi, Anyone here selling or know where i can buy a used/working Eureka Olympus 75E? I can collect from Surrey or arrange delivery.

I have a budget of £400 to £450

Thanks,

Abs


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

There is a separate section of the forum for wanted posts, you should post it there, not in the grinder thread.


----------

